# Monroe Lake



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever Bow Hunted this. I am from Carroll County and a bunch of my buddies go down there every year and hunt the public land. I dont know anything about the area at all. If anyone has any info about or on it I would love to hear about it. As for carroll county it is happening this year. I am wondering why I am leaving my back yard to go here but I am looking at it as a get-a-way for me for a couple of days.

Thanks in advance guys I know you all can help me out.

Richard


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got back from Carrollton, visiting the in laws. Wow! I saw some BIG does by the airport. I would like to see what the bucks look like.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes does are plentiful over there i live east of the airport a bit. Just to tell you a lil about the bucks around here I have yet went and got my lisence (due to financial difficulty's) so I have been still sitting in the field glassing watching to make sure my deer are still comeing out same place and same time every night. On Sunday I went up to the field around 705pm out walked 15 does with seven bucks. Two of the bucks were shooters. If i had to guess the two that were shooters were 160-170 class bucks. A hayride came past and a bunch of kids yelling spooked the deer they ran up over the hill. Since it was getting dark I decided to hurry and come to the other side of the hill to take a peek and look for our neighborhood big buck. Well there he stood he was about 150yds. from me with two drop tines and g3's,4s just glistening in the sunset it was awesome!!!!!! This buck is a shooter neighbors and myself agree it would score in the 180's-190's easy. Good luck Hunting.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds awesome! Is this your property? or someone elses you have permission to hunt?


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have permission to hunt it. I live in a secluded area with not many neighbors. My neighbors are all farmers so that means all the land over 1000 acres belong to three different farmers who that if they dont know you, you dont get permission. I am allowed to take people withme but like if someone would just stop and ask permission they would tell them no. This was caused by about five years ago they gave this hunter permission they didnt know and he brought a buddy who both brought four wheelers which wasnt bad but when the soybeans and cornfields started having tracks through the middle of them they put a stop to it. ............... Last night went on top of hill and then glassed bottom seen 17 in ten minutes. One buck for sure that wasnt a shooter but will be next year. Decent 8 point......... ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MONROE LAKE? MALAGA NEAR BARNSVILLE?


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't know where Monroe Lake was until you mentioned Barnsville. My soon to be nephew lives in Barnsville. I'm not sure if he hunts that much, but he does fish the area pretty hard. He might be able to help. I'll drop him an email to see if I can get you any info.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks I am by far asking people to hunt there land like I said earlier I am hunting public land just curious of some layouts and land area itself. All help will be appreciated.

Richard


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is a link to the DNR's map page:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/wildlifeareas/southeast/southeastwa.htm
Monroe lake area has a map, looks a little small for public hunting only about 1300 acres. I dropped an email to try to find more info. I have access to a couple places out your way, close to Wattsville. Do you know where that is?


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the map ...... Wattsville never heard of it I have lived out here for 30 years and know where just about everywhere is but never heard of wattsville.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

prowler21 said:


> Wattsville never heard of it I have lived out here for 30 years and know where just about everywhere is but never heard of wattsville.


It's a town of 6 or 8 houses, if you can call that a town. Off Avon Rd past Carlton Tree Farm.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well guys I leave in a couple days and am still clueless about the land possibly going to be a tough hunt for me. Oh well at least I will get the enjoyment of being away. Still a couple days for some info if ya got it.

Richard


----------

